# back up lights for back plow/ebling



## fownu (Feb 13, 2016)

i have LED lights mounted in my rear bumper which work great but i'm getting a ebling and it will block the light, wondering what people are using in this configuration. i guess ideally the lights would be mounted on the ebling? Thanks


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Are eblings like gremlins ? 

Mine work well.


----------



## fownu (Feb 13, 2016)

care to share a pic? or info? thanks


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

fownu said:


> i guess ideally the lights would be mounted on the ebling? Thanks


Bad idea. I don't believe lights would hold up on the plow. Install a light bar on the truck or a unit that installs in place of the brake light on your cab.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Herm Witte said:


> Bad idea. I don't believe lights would hold up on the plow. Install a light bar on the truck or a unit that installs in place of the brake light on your cab.


I'll bet if you put good lights on it, they would. 
I noticed a county truck today had warning lights on their wing blade.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'll bet if you put good lights on it, they would.
> I noticed a county truck today had warning lights on their wing blade.


Not going to argue.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

X2 on mounting up high on the cab, let the light broadcast back and to the sides so you can see the wings well.
Not sure how your snow is, but here, the light snow on the roads whips up and covers the back of the plow and cab. Just a thought.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Take them off your bumper and install on your back rack. I'm surprised they weren't ruined on the bumper.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Herm Witte said:


> Not going to argue.


 we should be able to have a civil discussion on the subject w/o arguing.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

FredG said:


> Take them off your bumper and install on your back rack. I'm surprised they weren't ruined on the bumper.


They are in the bumper. Sucks because I just bought a new bumper a few weeks ago so had to cut holes to transfer the lights.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

midnight pumpkin said:


> They are in the bumper. Sucks because I just bought a new bumper a few weeks ago so had to cut holes to transfer the lights.


Yes that does suk, Leave them there and add a few more up higher.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> we should be able to have a civil discussion on the subject w/o arguing.


A young man asked for an opion. Having 46 years of experience I gave him one. He continued to think otherwise so I simply posted I was not going to argue. His question was civil, my responses were both civil.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Herm,    Coffee, Got to wait till 1pm for beer. Continue    :waving:


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Get a backrack and mount them there. Or mount one on each stake pockets on each back corner, or build a bracket on the Ebling next to pump for a light bar


----------



## voyagerxii (Dec 28, 2008)

These rubber mounted LEDs in the back blade have held up without issue. I don't think I'd mount a light on a bracket on top of the blade and expect it to hold up.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice.. You have any pics of quick hitch area and spreader chute?


----------



## voyagerxii (Dec 28, 2008)

extremepusher said:


> Nice.. You have any pics of quick hitch area and spreader chute?


Not sure which pics are gonna load. Different trucks, same concept. Longer spinner shaft on Hiniker salter and we drop the salt in front of the main frame of the Ebling. Either offset the whole salter or just the chute. Works well.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Either a light bar on top of your Ebling QD, or a smaller led mounted in your rear stake pocket holes. 

I've got lights on my back rack and there are too many shadows. Lights need to be all the way at the rear of the truck to really do what you need.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Herm Witte said:


> A young man asked for an opion. Having 46 years of experience I gave him one. He continued to think otherwise so I simply posted I was not going to argue. His question was civil, my responses were both civil.


Then it's settled; we can both remain civil.
So Herm, why don't you think the lights would hold up? Backing into things or just from vibration?


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice set up. It keeps the spreader from hanging to far back. Ebling use to sell you a backblade with dual lift cylinders off to each sides so spinner hung down center. But spreader would sit too far back in my eyes.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Then it's settled; we can both remain civil.
> So Herm, why don't you think the lights would hold up? Backing into things or just from vibration?


Vibration is one, allowing additional opporunities for corrosion to cause difficulties, backing into things, snagging something are all reasons. Ok, of course it can be done. We like to minimize potential maintenance issues. If you are a one or two truck operation sure. We try to keep in mind the acronym KISS.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

After seeing how snow builds up and falls over the back of Eblings I wouldn't put any lighting I was relying on behind the QD. But I also don't have the use that some of the guys on here have with them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We added a mounting bracket over the top of the pump. 20 or 30" jagoof light bars on them. They work awesome. 

The light is low and behind you so any blowing or falling snow isn't reflected directly into your eyes. I've had to clean mine oof once in 3 or 4 seasons. It's like daylight behind me.

I posted a pic somewhere. I can't from my phone...I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks Mark, anxious to see how you did that. Thanks to everyone else also. I don't think a rack mounted light would be ideal as i run the tailgate up and a tonneau cover so the light would be partially blocked i would think. I'm pretty sure i have thought of a way to get it done, and i'll be sure to post pics when i'm done. Meanwhile keep the ideas/pics coming. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BTW, I stole the idea from someone else who done it on Ebling. 

I don't like to contradict that much experience, but so far with a total of at least 7 seasons between 3 setups, no problems with having them on the plows. However, I not buying $60 light bars either.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Mark now that i picture what you've described in my head i'm thinking this will be the way to go. I guess i can just make a harness that plugs into the 7 way trailer connector and be good to go. I'm on the edge of my seat to see a pic. Thanks again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

First try and yes, we didn't figure in how high the plow would lift, hence the spacers.

I'll grab a pic of the latest one that we bolted to the QD instead of welded.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

http://www.sewardoffroad.com/curve-twin-3d-30/

This is the one I have and would get in the future...assuming I can. They've been kind of stupid of late, hard time getting the 3D Curve. Getting a couple 4D, we'll see what the difference is.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Herm Witte said:


> A young man asked for an opion. Having 46 years of experience I gave him one. He continued to think otherwise so I simply posted I was not going to argue. His question was civil, my responses were both civil.


Sometimes an old dog needs to learn new tricks. 



Herm Witte said:


> Vibration is one, allowing additional opporunities for corrosion to cause difficulties, backing into things, snagging something are all reasons. Ok, of course it can be done. We like to minimize potential maintenance issues. If you are a one or two truck operation sure. We try to keep in mind the acronym KISS.


That's the great thing about LEDs, vibration doesn't affect them.

One plug using a weatherpack connector reduces corrosion possibilities. No more or less than butt splices with shrink wrap.

If our lights are broken because we backed into something, we have bigger problems than a broken light. The light down low and out of line of sight actually helps with visibility. There is no whiteout directly behind the cab.

Snagging is a possibility I suppose but unlikely since it is above the pump. Just as likely to snag the pump, valve wiring, etc.

I like to keep it simple as well and reduce maintenance issues as well as increasing safety, this setup has done so for a minimum of 7 total seasons. We've had 1 ground come loose in that time. 1 plug pulled apart because the idiot that unhooked my plow didn't unplug the connector. Yes, that idiot was me.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sometimes an old dog needs to learn new tricks.  yup there you go. KISS.
> 
> That's the great thing about LEDs, vibration doesn't affect them.
> 
> ...


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I am building a back plow set up and going to incorporate backup lights as well as stop an turn lights into the main horizontal top tube of the plow frame(maybe some side amber strobes too). I agree with keeping the lights low and back. I have aux par36 style lights in my headache rack and when I turn them on and it is snowing I can't see crap. Also shadowing was mentioned, that too.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

I believe the OP started out by wanting to mount lights directly on the plow and that is what I commented on. The thread seems to have morphed. Surprise, surprise, surprise.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for the pics Mark. I have another question, do these Eblings seem to draw about the same power as front plows? I was on the fence about getting a higher output alternator before. Now i'm thinking maybe i should. Truck has stock 140a with dual batteries.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You're definitely going to want a bigger alternator.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're definitely going to want a bigger alternator.


Yeah looks like I'm going to have to research something reliable. Mechman and DC engineering are 2 I'm looking at.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

i'm installing a 14' ebling on a '04 silverado short box.  how/where do you get the cables/wires through the outer part of the box/bed? It's all sealed and they make no mention of anything in the installation instructions.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

nm i figured it out


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I have 2 lights mounted in the rear stake pockets for my pull plow on my pickup. Shines on each end of the plow. I never needed to see more than that. I also have LED lit plow markers on each end of the pull plow so that helps too. I do like the light setups on the posted pics.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

This is what i came up with. 2 Side shooter cubes. (6) 5w leds that point rearward and (3) 5w leds that point to the side on each cube for a total of 90 watts. Have them pointed out a bit, lights up the wings pretty good when they are open. Plenty bright, no shadows, and up high like that they never get dirty or built up with snow no matter how much gunk gets kicked up while driving around. I wired them to a wireless remote activated relay. that way i didn't have to run wires up into the cab. It also has strobe mode too for the daytime which i like for warning others when backing up.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

midnight pumpkin said:


> This is what i came up with. 2 Side shooter cubes. (6) 5w leds that point rearward and (3) 5w leds that point to the side on each cube for a total of 90 watts. Have them pointed out a bit, lights up the wings pretty good when they are open. Plenty bright, no shadows, and up high like that they never get dirty or built up with snow no matter how much gunk gets kicked up while driving around. I wired them to a wireless remote activated relay. that way i didn't have to run wires up into the cab. It also has strobe mode too for the daytime which i like for warning others when backing up.
> 
> View attachment 177021


I have a question when it is fully raised does it block the brake lights and signals or just the rear back up lights?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ConnorExum said:


> I have a question when it is fully raised does it block the brake lights and signals or just the rear back up lights?


Probably doesn't block any of them.

Edit: Now that I look at more it looks like just the backup lights.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

We have ours mounted right on the blade by the pump, angled out to see the wings. Then a light bar if needed on the truck shining back for the "non-novice plow guys". New guys wouldn't remember to turn them off, and would get pulled over


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Here is a view of the tail lights from a tailgating Ford Fiesta. Doesn't cover them at all.
I refrained from doing something that would keep me from being able to open my tailgate all the way. I also have a light bar coming in I'm going to try something in addition to my current set up stay tuned ...


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Any info on the wireless controller?
Also wouldn't mind seeing a night shot of those side shooters if possible since I've been considering getting a set.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Any info on the wireless controller?
> Also wouldn't mind seeing a night shot of those side shooters if possible since I've been considering getting a set.


This is one rigid industries Dually side shooter,

It's bright!


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Any info on the wireless controller?
> Also wouldn't mind seeing a night shot of those side shooters if possible since I've been considering getting a set.


SIde shooter cubes i got at https://www.ebay.com/itm/Work-Cube-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

wireless harness is something like this. i forget which i got. just make sure it can handle your wattage and for 2 lights you'll need a 2 lead.
https://www.ebay.com/p/Autofeel-Wir...2250825079?iid=152750949639&rt=nc#UserReviews


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

the ones i mounted in the bumper for brightness reference . these work well with my back up camera as they light up between the truck and the Ebling so i can see what's going on back there when in reverse.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Not done yet, still need to wire the little red grommet leds but this is what I came up with. The light bar is protected by structural aluminum angle, it's powered by the trailer hitch plug, I installed a junction box, it triggers the relay off the reverse wire in the trailer junction. The junction will also power the red leds, I haven't made my mind up if I'll do just tail light or brake turn in combination to tail.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey midnight, do you plow then on remove the back blade, put your salter on then go back and salt?

NYH1.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes and it sucks


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I figured. 

To bad you couldn't make a mount on the back blade for the salter. That'd probably be to much weight for the hydraulic system and plow mount though. Sure make things a lot easier for ya.

NYH1.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

NYH1 said:


> Yeah, that's what I figured.
> 
> To bad you couldn't make a mount on the back blade for the salter. That'd probably be to much weight for the hydraulic system and plow mount though. Sure make things a lot easier for ya.
> 
> NYH1.


I'm going to get a beater truck over the summer as a back up truck and I'll have that one ready to salt/sand I don't do much of it anyway as I do residential but it will make things much simpler


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

midnight pumpkin said:


> I'm going to get a beater truck over the summer as a back up truck and I'll have that one ready to salt/sand I don't do much of it anyway as I do residential but it will make things much simpler


That's a good idea. Always good to have a backup truck anyways if possible.

Thinking about getting a salter. Gotta do a lot more looking into them.

NYH1.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Got my hands on some more weather pack connectors so i finished up the tail light LEDs today.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

surprised how well they show up from the side at 90 degrees to the plow.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Finished result. Much more visibility straight behind me, light bar only comes on in reverse(side shooter cubes up by stake pockets light up the wings/sides










































, and the red LEDs make the back blade more visible to others from behind and the sides. The camera doesn't do justice to how bright they are during the day.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

I like this set up. Effective and easy on and off. I went to rigid led for back up lights after this pic was taken. The cheap led on the back up circuit would only last one night


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

midnight pumpkin, looks good.

veggin psd, is the one in the middle a backup cam?

NYH1.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> midnight pumpkin, looks good.
> 
> veggin psd, is the one in the middle a backup cam?
> 
> NYH1.


Yes. Wireless cameras are very important for quality close up work


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

veggin psd said:


> Yes. Wireless cameras are very important for quality close up work


That's cool.

NYH1.


----------

